# ATV blade with rubber cutting edge?



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I found one out there, i think its Snow Sport, but do you guys know of any other one? I like the idea and the look of the way it plows in the videos. What about taking a regular blade and taking the cutting age off and replacing it with rubber??? Just trying to make plans for the up coming season!!!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I tried a rubber one for a while made for a truck plow. It worked okay, but it was heavier and it did wear out if faster on "dry" sidewalks.


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

Rubbercal makes them custom and they replace your scraper. They aren't cheap around 100 for a 60" x 6 inch x 1" thick rated at 1500 psi which is pretty strong for rubber. It's heavy too like 20+ lbs. I have one but haven't put it on yet. I have a plastic blade but the rubbercal rep stated it would work well but not like scrape ice off as good as metal or plastic but would be good for brick pavers which is why I got it. I'm going to try it just need to drill some holes and put it on and also cut it down to 54" since that's the size of my plow plus wait for the snow.


----------

